# Does Nelson Lake have a major carp problem?



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Fished Nelson lake a lot over the years...Didn't make it out last year, but I've made it an annual trip for awhile. Anyway, I was out there this weekend and there was Carp jumping everywhere. I've noticed them before, but this year they damn near jumped in the boat. Fishing was off as well...Any relation? All those Carp can't be good for the make up of the lake! I averaged about 6-10 bass a day, where 25-50 has been the norm in the past...Size was down as well, but I did lose a couple of nice ones. Thoughts?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Lot's of 'em in there Rick. Nobody fishes for them, and the water is usually too muddy, in the warmer months, to make bowfishing productive. 
I think the bass and crappie populations are way down, as a result of the continued low water for the past several years. 
I don't believe the G&F has done any stocking at all, although they sure didn't have any problem taking out bass and bluegill for their stocking programs in the past.
I've fished the lake on a regular basis, for the last twenty-five years and have never seen such poor fishing as I have for the past two. 
Sad for me, as I have always enjoyed the Winter and Spring fishing a great deal.
Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Burly1 said:


> I don't believe the G&F has done any stocking at all, although they sure didn't have any problem taking out bass and bluegill for their stocking programs in the past.
> Burl


Burl,

Are you saying the G&F has taken fish out of Nelson to stock in other places? Do you know of the G&F have hatchery bass and bluegill to stock or do they just take out of lakes and transplant them? Just curious as if they are taking them out it would explain a lot.

May have to go to Nelso with some dough balls and catch me some of those carp. They are great fighters.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I can't pinpoint the year Leo, probably more than ten ago, but I know they used to run nets in early Summer, to stock bluegill in other locations, Of course a lot of small bass would have gone along as well.
In case you haven't heard the story; Nelson was stocked with Florida strain bass as well as the Northern variety. The original pure Florida strain is what presently holds the state record. Those, and the resulting crosses have provided excellent sport (and eating, for many) over the years. Over time, all the Florida's and crosses are gone, and all that remains are a few Northern strain bass. To be sure there are still some good fish, but they're few and far between and certainly nothing like the numbers present in the nineties. I really do think that the low water levels have wreaked havoc with decent spawning habitat. MPC could pump water in (from an existing pipeline, coming from the Missouri R.) but don't, as their needs for cooling are met, and the concerns of fishermen mean nothing. 
I'm sure the G&F is reluctant to make any investment of fish into such poorly managed water.
I'm confident you will do well, should you decide to fish for carp. Please consider them as fertilizer for your garden. Releasing caught carp from Nelson should be a class C felony. :wink: 
Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Fertilizer no, Sunday dinner yes!! hahaha

Thanks for the info Burl. I did not know about the Florida bass being in there. Sounds like we need someone from Florida to bring up a bunch of their LMs and through them in. Yes I know that would be illegal but it would be nice. :beer:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> Fished Nelson lake a lot over the years...Didn't make it out last year, but I've made it an annual trip for awhile. Anyway, I was out there this weekend and there was Carp jumping everywhere. I've noticed them before, but this year they damn near jumped in the boat. Fishing was off as well...Any relation? All those Carp can't be good for the make up of the lake! I averaged about 6-10 bass a day, where 25-50 has been the norm in the past...Size was down as well, but I did lose a couple of nice ones. Thoughts?


Rick, is the water at normal pool(in the cattails) or still down quite a bit? :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It's down, but there are some cattails in the water and some that are beached. No problems with ramps or boating however!


----------

